# Reply To Sam Samsram...



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Sam,
Please send me a direct e-mail at:

wgnunez(at)earthlink.net

I suspect that you didn't receive my last pm to you. I have no way of knowing, other than you're asking some of the same previously-answered questions.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good ---- members helping members... got to love it. 

:halo:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Its nice to be in the "Tractorhoodom" of brotherly sharing. hmmmmm Seems to good to be true :furious:


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *Sam,
> Please send me a direct e-mail at:
> 
> ...


 :
*********************************************************
:dazed: Willie I tried to send you a message three times at this new e-mail but it comes back >>>> NOT KNOWN<<<<


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Sam,

Are you sending the e-mail to:

[email protected]

?????

It's been my address for over 5 years, and it's working.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*E-MAIL*



> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *Sam,
> 
> Are you sending the e-mail to:
> ...


Willie our service up here is really been a pain. I redid the message and tried to resend it again .This time it took it I hope.Again thank you for your time. Sam


----------

